# R32 PARTS



## TurboFreak (Dec 14, 2014)

Just bought R32 and looking for these parts:

Jack+Brace (tool kit)

Ashtray (dash)

Boot Carpet (grey good condition)

Please let me know if you can help with these parts... thanks.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Hi, we have the boot carpet and ash tray.


----------



## TurboFreak (Dec 14, 2014)

OK..... Price delivered west sussex?


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

We sell the Ashtray's at £125 and the carpet at £35 (really nice condition). I can do you both £140 posted. 

Drop me a Pm if your interested. 
Regards
John


----------



## XashskylineX (Jun 25, 2013)

davew said:


> We sell the Ashtray's at £125 and the carpet at £35 (really nice condition). I can do you both £140 posted.
> 
> Drop me a Pm if your interested.
> Regards
> John


F*****g madness £125 for ashtray
turbo freak got one for you @ £50.00


----------



## TurboFreak (Dec 14, 2014)

XashskylineX said:


> F*****g madness £125 for ashtray
> turbo freak got one for you @ £50.00


PM sent


----------

